# Missed climaval dose-feel a bit panicked!!



## Figs (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to FF and not sure whether I'm posting in the right place, so sorry if I'm not!  My partner and I are just starting our first cycle of reciprocal ivf, with my partner donating her eggs.  She started Gonal f injections on Monday evening at which time I started climaval 2mg x 2, morning and evening....except I stupidly forgot a dose this morning already!

I was up mega early to go to a training miles away and when I realised there was nothing I could do. 

Does anyone know whether I should take a double dose tonight?? I'm feeling a little bit panicked, like I've messed it up already, and partner isn't home this evening.

I'm also a bit worried as the pharmacist gave me climaval instead of progynova as the LWC had prescribed, but they said it's the same.....

I'd really appreciate any advise and I hope you're all having a good evening!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to be a pharmacist.  You could take your dose now and then your dose this evening as normal.  I was taking climival one tablet 4 times a day so same total dose as you just spread out throughout the day.  
TCC x


----------



## Figs (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks so much Tincancat! I took a dose as soon as I got home just after 5pm so will take another before I go to bed, hope that'll be ok. Thanks again!!


----------

